# 06 headers



## badgoat12 (Apr 10, 2012)

i just got an 06 gto about 2 months ago and all i have done so far is a resonator delete and flow master 40s. in the future i am looking to do a cam and headwork but my next mod will be headers. so my question is what headers should i go with that will bolt up to my current exhaust but not break the bank? thanks


----------



## hotrodder71 (Mar 29, 2010)

This is covered alot on here so you will probably be told to do a search.lol I have the coated pacesetters with catless mids and am very happy with them.It will bolt right up but keep in mind if you go catless it is going to be alot louder.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

*Pacesetter headers*

I have coated Pacesetter headers as well, catless mids, SLP mufflers, great sound, loud and had good numbers on dyno this week. Installation/fit was very good. I would also check out JBA LT headers, 409 stainless steel and they have a catted mid pipe option too. IMO, Kooks are simply the best and you pay for it. LT's are the way to go for HP gains and sound.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

:agree I have also heard decent things about the OBX LTs but no personal experience. Just another option to look at the pacesetter obx and jba are the only real "budget" lts i have really heard about with these cars.


----------



## badgoat12 (Apr 10, 2012)

thanks for your input. i will probably end up going with the pacesetters


----------

